# Useful overclocking



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

HOw useful is over clocking? How far do you have to go to see a noticeable difference?


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

I don't think anybody can help you since we don't have clue as to as to system you are asking about. Need specs

BG


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

I think this is a general WHY DO YOU DO IT question  To be honest - I'd like to see some examples myself since I have never done it


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

To squeeze out a little better performance / speed out of your PC. I am sure a quick google search can answer better as to why.

BG


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Modern PC's will see little to no noticeable improvement by OC'ing except in bench marks.
OC'ing also puts unneeded stress on components and voids warranties.
To assist in OC'ing we need to know what we're working with.
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
OEM PC's use low quality parts and commonly have the Bios locked or extremely restricted to user adjustment.
Read this thread for starters:http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you dont really need to overclock these days however if you are going to do it then you either overclock as much as you can or you don't.

You will only see a difference if you overclock a 3.5GHz sandybridge to 4.5 or more any less is pointless.


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

as long we have this thread still opened, here's my future build, worth O.C'ing?

Asus M5A97 PRO 970 Socket AM3+
AMD FX-4 4100 Black Edition 4 Core 3.6Ghz

Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz
XFX HD 6870 900MHz 1GB GDDR5

I'm ruling out the GPU as lots of tests online show that you won't get much out of it. But the FX-4 4100, any nice recommendation + cooling option?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The FX-4100, as with all the AMD Bulldozer procs, overclocks very well. You should be able to easily hit 4.6 GHz (stable) on air without adjusting bus speed or voltages and only raising the clock multiplier.


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd looking forward to getting a nice stable round 4.0  I will be definitely posting again before trying anything myself. Thanks!


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

My specs
Mobo ~ asus m5a99x
Ram ~ 8gb 1600mhz gskill
Graphics card ~ gt 520. (I know it's sucky)
Fx 6100 bulldozer
Psu 650w corsair enthusiast 
Win 7 home


----------

